# Eos 300v



## MatthiasPei (30. Januar 2003)

Hi, 

ich bin auf der Suche nach Erfahrungsberichten über die EOS 300V.
Wer kann mir helfen?
Es soll schon eine Canon EOS sein, da ich bereits eine einige Jahre EOS 1000N samt einiger Objektive  besitze.
Vielen Dank
Matthias


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Januar 2003)

Hi,

Erfahrungen kann ich dir leider nicht bieten, aber hast du das hier schon gelesen?

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## MatthiasPei (30. Januar 2003)

Hallo lightbox
danke für den Tip, ließt sich interessant!
Mein Deutsch war auch schon mal besser, sorry!
Gruß
Matthias


----------

